# Is this platinum in my cat housing?



## Anonymous (Feb 9, 2008)

Hello all,
I am very new to this(my first cat) and I don't want to leave any thing behind! After opening up the cat I noticed the inside was covered with metallic specs (that are not magnetic). I believe this truck had a "pre cat" that burned out and left this residue in the cat that I opened. I also ended up with allot of loose flakes that look like the specs in the housing. If this is platinum, should I just scrape it off and and it to my Aqua Regia? any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks Richard


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 9, 2008)

You may be reffering to the mica? It acts as a barrier between the honeycomb and the can, to keep the heat in and not so much on the can.


----------



## Platdigger (Feb 9, 2008)

No, I think he is talking about metal.
I have seen it too. It is in or between an insulating material between the honey comb and housing. In some cats.
I haven't tested it except for nitric, and it did not disolve in that.
Randy


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 9, 2008)

I added a picture but it did not post, is there a size limit on picts? I'll try again on this post


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 9, 2008)

I saw the same stuff. It might be a good idea to do some more tests to find out what it is (or isn't). Mine looks a little more like bright silver foil strips about 1/8" x 1/4" .

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 9, 2008)

After reading Froggy's post I decided to check it with an ohm meter and it did not conduct  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2008)

I have just joined this forum am wanting to learn about the metal also
I cut a cc open and seen that metal also so what is it ?


----------



## Lino1406 (May 22, 2008)

What is the weight?
What is the cat's weight?


----------



## sags (Jul 15, 2008)

I have seen this as well, I believe they are Stainless Steel chips for heat transfer.


----------



## Bernie Foley (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi,
I have seen my share of sheet ss gaskets on turbo gas and diesel engines
melt out a little at a time to the shape of the port. My 400 Cat took out 2 turbos before were figured it out. Bernie


----------

